# Widgeon Bay -Fish lake



## taggmon (Dec 25, 2017)

Has anyone ice fished widgeon bay the northern part of fish lake? I noticed it frozen over when up there today and figured it could be good for perch.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've always thought that if I were a brookie that lived in Fish Lake (they're upstream and even stocked now), I'd live in Widgeon Bay. Never fished it though. Please let us know if you do it and how it goes.

(If I were going for other species, I might hit the bottleneck between that and the main lake.)


----------

